# Lamborghini Diablo VT



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

*Did this car almost 2 months ago finally got a chance to get the write up done.

I actually met this customer 10 years ago when I saw this very car at a diner and of course being a young kid infatuated with cars I had to run up a take a look at it, back then a diablo was like an LP640.

I would see the car around town and always wave to the owner, then I saw some of his other cars and since then we always kept in touch.

Now quite a few years later I went from being the 8year old who drooled over his car to the person who takes care of his whole collection, odd turn of events huh :thumb:

Enough sentiment, more process pics...

Wheels first...










Rears before...



















The reverse step wheels took forever to clean, major PITA










Unfortunately my wheel brushes took a beating










Pre cleaned all the vents and crevices










ONR wahsed w/ 2 buckets then Clayed with mild clay










The car had just some minor spider webbing, decided to go with a 2 step correction and emphasize bringing as much gloss as possible to the silver paint.



















After quite a bit of jeweling...










The trim was nice and dry, I like to tape off the paint and glass around trim before applying anything... just makes cleanup easier IMO.

before










During










After










Went to work on the engine bay, cleaned and then dressed everything for a matte finish










All big plastic trim dressed in the engine as well










Finished










I needed to move the car up to clean the exhaust, the owner forgot to mention this car had STRAIGHT PIPES. Needless to say got a little shock when I turned on the car (hadnt been driven in a few weeks so it was LOUUUD)

Cause....










Effect....










Some water from the wash settled and shot out onto the back wall:shakehead:










After










Engine vent before










During

After










Even after cleaning the tires still had some thick prior gel in them, if you dont fully remove old tire dressing and grim from the rubber your new tire dressing will not sit right and either get streaky or have high and low spots

before










after










Applying LSP by machine (3 coats total over 2 days)










Interior before, the car had been previously detailed last year and the owner showed me the leather which was treated very poorly, I assume this is the same guy who applied that thick greasy tire dressing too.

Big greasy streak in the leather

Apparently "Jersey Shore" style hair gel doesnt work well as a leather conditioner :doh:










After cleaning with LM strong cleaner, not 100% but better










Got to work on the rest of the interior trim.



















Final shots
































































Just before I left that evening I plugged the Diablo up again to the battery tender, left a microfiber under the cord so it didnt scratch the paint I just finished polishing










The following morning the Diablo was on display at a charity car even along with a few other cars I did

And a video, after we drove the cars back to the owners house.



Thanks for looking and happy holidays everyone, time for a movie and chinese food *


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Thats a beautiful colour and great finish.

What lsp was used?


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Quite a car, looks good there


----------



## jdoria (Sep 18, 2007)

Movie & Chinese...
Happy Hanukkah bro!

You, me, and Sean need to do a car together.


----------



## Tunero (Jun 4, 2008)

What a car... looks fantastic, great work!


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice job and what a noise!!!


----------



## rasA4 (Aug 17, 2009)

amazing i dont remember that lambo looked this good!


----------



## angajatul (Oct 14, 2008)

Impressive car and great finish ....considering it was silver....very tough colour to work on...


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

beautiful car there mate.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Stunning car, fantastic results!! :thumb:


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Thats stunning mate

I too have had the pleasure of detailing one of these iconic cars.

Robbie


----------



## Vyker (Sep 17, 2008)

Stunning!

Great work again, I do enjoy your write-ups!

Well done!


----------



## Chris CPT (Dec 16, 2009)

Excellent job and thanks for sharing. The Lambo looks great in that colour too:thumb::thumb:


----------



## TCD (Jan 27, 2009)

Awesome machine, great work mate!


----------



## po-low (May 24, 2009)

Great job on the car and great attention to detail.

Especially liking the before and after shots of the tyre (with/without the gel). 

The owner definately has some nice rides.

And are the mats 'custom' like in the owners other Lamborghini? they look a little like them.


----------



## Ollie_Escort (May 5, 2008)

STunning car! Love the collection in the vid as well!


----------



## alxg (May 3, 2009)

Beautiful car, and fantastic result. :thumb:

By the way, your garage has better flooring than my bathroom!!


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Very impressive 

Nice gloss and depth.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

stunning work :argie:


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

po-low said:


> Great job on the car and great attention to detail.
> 
> Especially liking the before and after shots of the tyre (with/without the gel).
> 
> ...


Tire cleaning is such an overlooked part of the process, thanks!



alxg said:


> Beautiful car, and fantastic result. :thumb:
> 
> By the way, your garage has better flooring than my bathroom!!


Thats just the Aux. garage for maintenance on the cars. The "Vault" has better flooring that most luxury showrooms!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work on a great car


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

cracking work there mate

looks like the cord is touching in 2 places


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Stunning car, great work matey


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Great story on how you got to clean his cars,very nice work:thumb:


----------



## Sonic (Jun 28, 2007)

Brilliant detail and photos, thanks.

What is the gel you used on the trim with the little foam applicator?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Super Work :thumb:


----------

